# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Índico Norte 2010)



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2010 às 15:39)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2010 na região Indico Norte. 







*Época*
A época ciclónica desta região não tem datas oficiais. Os ciclones normalmente ocorrem entre Abril e Dezembro com a particularidade da época ter 2 picos, um em Maio e outro Novembro, antes e depois das Monções. Não é uma região muito activa em termos número de tempestades mas é a mais mortífera do mundo. A maioria das grandes tragédias provocadas por ciclones tropicais são desta região.


*Nomes 2010*
- Laila
- Bandu 
- Phet 
- Giri 





*Trajectos*








*Link's úteis:*
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page
- Cyclone Warnings RSMC New Delhi
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)
- India Meteorological Department - CYCLONE WARNINGS


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2010 às 15:39)

*Ciclone Laila deixa 14 mortes na passagem pela Índia*



Earth Observatory

Dia 20:






Pelo menos 14 pessoas morreram nesta quinta-feira e milhares tiveram de deixar suas casas pela chegada ao território indiano da tempestade ciclônica Laila, que inundou dezenas de povoados. Segundo fonte citada pela agência indiana Ians, Laila tocou a terra no estado indiano de Andhra Pradesh. Foram identificados no local, prejuízos em ferrovias, comunicações de celular e eletricidade.
Os ventos chegaram a 125 km/h, acompanhados de chuva intensa. As ondas ultrapassaram os 2 m e inundaram povoados litorâneos. Embora tenha se debilitado ao tocar terra, uma fonte oficial relatou que a tempestade se reativou no estado de Orissa. As autoridades indianas evacuaram mais de 50 mil pessoas antes da chegada do Laila, e emitiram ordem de alerta para 777 povoados litorâneos.
A Índia está com 500 soldados e vários helicópteros de prontidão diante da necessidade de fazer operações de resgates. 

terra.br

Dia 21

*Ciclone Laila estacionado no sudeste da Índia*

O ciclone Laila mantém-se hoje estacionado em frente ao estado de Andhra Pradesh, sudeste da Índia, onde nos últimos três dias ventos e chuvas associados à tormenta provocaram 27 mortos e numerosos danos materiais. De acordo com o Serviço Indo-Asiático de Notícias (IANS), o fenômeno meteorológico continua açoitando nesta sexta-feira vários povoados costeiros desse território, com rajadas de vento de até 95 quilômetros, e intensas precipitações.
Laila, primeiro ciclone da atual temporada no sul da Ásia, tocou o solo ontem próximo do Bapatla, distrito de Guntur, e depois voltou a sair ao mar. Agora se mantém estacionado em frente a cidade portuária de Machilipatnam, agregou a agência indiana de notícias.
Relatórios preliminares dão conta da morte de 27 pessoas por causas associadas à tormenta tropical, depois do falecimento nesta sexta-feira de uma família de quatro membros, incluídos duas crianças, sobre os quais caiu uma parede, agregou IANS. Várias aldeias do território permanecem isoladas pelas inundações, enquanto o transporte por estrada, ferroviário e aéreo continua interrompido, da mesma forma que as comunicações telefônicas.
Mais de 50 mil pessoas permanecem alojadas nos 255 refúgios habilitados pelas autoridades estaduais, enquanto o Exército mobilizou cerca de 500 efetivos e vários helicópteros para apoiar os trabalhos de resgate e salvamento.
De acordo com um boletim emitido nesta sexta-feira pelo Departamento de Meteorologia da Índia, é provável que Laila comece a se debilitar de forma gradual nas próximas horas, e se mova para o norte, nordeste, em direção a Orissa.

Prensa Latina


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2010 às 15:51)

Ciclone «Bandu» no Golfo de Omã


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jun 2010 às 19:32)

E aí está o Phet.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Não é muito frequente nestas coordenadas com tanta pujança mas às vezes acontece.
Veremos nas próximas horas o evoluir desta situação.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2010 às 14:04)

> ARB 02/2010/22 Dated: 03.06.2010
> 
> Time of issue: 1400 hours IST
> 
> ...





*Poderoso ciclone Phet está a caminho do Golfo Pérsico*

O ciclone tropical Phet se dirigia nesta quarta-feira à costa de Omã, no Golfo Pérsico, ganhando força rapidamente e previsto para se converter numa poderosa tempestade de categoria 5. O Phet deve chegar a Omã em 30 a 36 horas, disse Mark Saunders, cientista responsável e diretor do projeto Risco de Tempestade Tropical, um departamento da University College de Londres. 
"Tocará a terra como uma tempestade super ciclônica com uma velocidade de mais de 210 quilômetros por hora, já sendo categoria 4 ou 5", disse Saunders à Reuters por telefone.
Uma tempestade desta potência seria o suficientemente forte para danificar edifícios, árvores e infraestrutura, indicou. A televisão estatal disse que o governo pediu que a polícia e a força aérea retirassem as pessoas do extremo leste de Omã, onde as ondas alcançavam os oito metros de altura. A companhia aérea nacional Oman Air disse que havia cancelado dois voos para que os aviões pudessem retirar as pessoas da ilha Masirah, que fica no litoral leste. A tempestade é mais forte que o ciclone Gomu, que causou a morte de ao menos 54 pessoas em Omã e Irã em 2007, declarou Saunders. 
O Phet chegará ao continente no extremo leste de Omã antes de voltar para o norte do oceano Índico e se dirigir ao Paquistão, segundo as previsões do departamento. 

O Globo


*Pakistan, India warn of Cyclone Phet's approach*

Pakistan sent speed boats to warn fishing fleets Friday of an approaching cyclone and said it has prepared emergency shelters for 250,000 people it fears could be affected. 
Neighboring India warned that Tropical Cyclone Phet would cause heavy rains and gale-force winds along parts of its western coast. Phet was centered in the Arabian Sea, 660 miles (1,060 kilometers) southwest of the Kutch area of Gujarat state, the India Meteorological Department said. The storm was forecast to gain strength Friday and move closer to Oman before returning to Pakistan's southwestern coast, where it was expected to be felt Sunday.
In Karachi, the Maritime Security Agency dispatched speed boats to several dozen fishing boats that were at sea and oblivious of the warnings, spokesman Shakil Ahmed said. Senior relief officer Munir Ahmed Memon said some 250,000 people in the districts of Thatta and Badin could be affected. He said hundreds of schools had been converted into relief camps.
Riaz Khan, Pakistan's chief meteorologist, said the cyclone would likely lose much of its strength by Sunday, but could still cause strong winds and heavy rain. 
Thatta and Badin districts were the worst affected in 1992 when a cyclone killed 450 people and displaced some 200,000 others.

The Associated Press


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2010 às 18:32)

*Ciclone "Phet" deixa 8 mortos na passagem por Omã*

A tempestade tropical criada pelo ciclone "Phet" deixou oito mortos e quatro desaparecidos na passagem por Omã, cujo os efeitos começaram a ser sentidos na quinta-feira, indicou neste sábado a comissão nacional de defesa civil. Conforme o presidente da comissão, Malik Bin Suleiman, entre os oito mortos está um membro da defesa civil que perdeu a vida quando participava das operações de resgate. A Polícia, acrescentou, revisa com a ajuda de aviões as áreas inundadas e o leito dos rios em busca dos quatro desaparecidos.
Suleiman indicou que o estado de "alerta laranja" (há um superior, o vermelho, e outro inferior, o amarelo) continuará até que a situação volte à normalidade, que as estradas sejam reabertas e o abastecimento de energia e de água seja restabelecido, interrompido devido à tempestade em várias regiões do país, especialmente no leste. 
As autoridades de Omã declararam hoje feriado para manter a população em casa, enquanto os efeitos da tempestade tropical continuam no país. Agora, "Phet" avança na direção norte-nordeste rumo ao Paquistão e à Índia. A tempestade, que reduziu sua força do grau 4 para 2 quando chegou a Omã afetou principalmente o centro e o leste do país.
Em 2007, o ciclone Gonu matou 49 mortos e deixou 30 pessoas desaparecidos.

EPA


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2010 às 13:03)

*Cyclone Giri likely to cross Myanmar coast on Friday night*

A very severe cyclonic storm "Giri" over north-east Bay of Bengal is likely to intensify further and move northeastwards and cross the Myanmar coast between Sittwe and Kyaupyu by tonight, the India Meteorological Department (IMD) said.
A bulletin issued by the IMD said the cyclone remained practically stationary and lay centred at 1130 hours today near latitude 19 degrees North and 93 degrees East, about 150 km south of Sittwe and 110 km west-southwest of Kyaukpyu, 240 south-southeast of Teknaf in Bangladesh and 650 km southeast of Digha in West Bengal.
Since the system is likely to move towards Myanmar coast, it is not expected to affect the east coast of India, the IMD said. However, the system is under constant watch and the concerned state governments would be informed accordingly, the bulletin added.

NetIndian


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2010 às 20:00)

Vai ser uma tragédia. O potente ciclone atingiu terra perto das oito da noite, hora local...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2010 às 16:40)

*Relief Urgently Needed as Cyclone Giri Leaves Dozens Missing *




Around 100 villages on Ramree Island, as well as the island's major town of Kyakpyu, have suffered severe damage after Cyclone Giri hit the Arakan coast on Friday with winds of up to 160 km (100 miles) per hour and waves as high as 3.6 meters (12 feet), according to local sources. There are still no confirmed reports of casualties, although sources in the area said that dozens of villagers and fisherman are believed to have gone missing since the storm reached its peak at around 3 pm yesterday.
Local residents also said that there was an urgent need for food, water and shelter after the storm left hundreds of homes destroyed by flood waters or falling trees. Power lines and telephone poles have also been badly damaged by the storm, making it difficult for many residents to get outside assistance.
“The whole town of Kyaukpyu has been hit hard,” a local resident told The Irrawaddy on Saturday. “There are fallen trees everywhere, and many houses right on the coast have been swept away. All the shops are closed, so there's nowhere to buy food or drinking water.”
A local government official confirmed the urgent need for emergency assistance, particularly in Kyaukpyu's Zone 11, an area with a population of around 10,000 that was directly in the path of the cyclone. Besides food and water, the official said that many people in the area also need medical attention and construction materials to build temporary shelters.
There were no reported cases of damage to the major Burmese naval base located on Ramree, an island that has attracted growing international attention in recent years as the starting point of a gas and oil pipeline project that will link Kyaukpyu to Kunming, capital of China's Yunnan Province. Meanwhile, Bangladeshi media reported on Saturday that more than 100 fishermen in 21 boats from Bangladesh have gone missing from the northeastern reaches of the Bay of Bengal since yesterday.
There have also been reports that around 70 foreign tourists have been stranded in the southern Arakan resort town of Ngapali due to the closure of the airport at Thandwe. Unlike in May 2008, when the Burmese regime failed to warn residents of the Irrawaddy delta of the approach of Cyclone Nargis, the state-run media has provided extensive coverage of Cyclone Giri.
According to Burmese meteorologist Tun Lwin, Cyclone Giri has weakened since crossing the Rakhine mountain range, but continues to bring heavy rain to Magway and Mandalay divisions, which have already experienced severe flooding in recent weeks. The state media has also issued storm warnings for these areas.
UPDATE (as of 5:00 pm Saturday local time): According to the latest reports, at least 5,000 people in Kyaukpyu are now homeless as a result of extensive damage to the town. Sources said that the Red Cross in Kyaukpyu has arranged to provide 300 tents and 150 bags of rice to local residents.
Myebon Township, located between Kyaukpyu and the Arakan State capital of Sittwe, has been identified as the worst-hit area, although no details regarding casualties or damage have been made available.

The Irrawaddy


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

*Ciclone Jal dissipa-se em frente à Costa Oriental do Sul da Índia*

Os habitantes das zonas costeiras dos estados de Tamil Nadu e Andhra Pradesh, no sudeste da Índia, respiram hoje aliviados depois de confirmar-se a dissipação do ciclone Jal no Golfo de Bengala.
As autoridades estaduais aconselharam à população, no entanto, manter-se alerta em previsão de que ainda ocorram chuvas intensas como resultado do fenômeno natural, convertido agora em uma débil depressão tropical, segundo os serviços meteorológicos locais. Jal se formou em 31 de outubro do corrente ano no golfo da Tailândia, e chegou a atingir ventos superiores a 100 quilômetros por hora. A ameaça obrigou à evacuação de dezenas de milhares de pessoas de uns 700 povos costeiros de ambos estados, informou a agência IANS.

Prensa Latina


----------

